# poll: how thoroughly do you bush your dog's teeth?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Just wondering how other people are brushing their dog's teeth. Just the outside of the molars? All molar surfaces? Molars and canines? Molars and canines and front teeth?

I'm only able to brush my dog's outer molars. I'm not able to brush the inside (tongue) surface, and I'm not really able to effectively brush the canines or the front small teeth. Doing so sets off too much licking and tooth brush biting.

When I brush his molars (just the outside surface), he starts licking, but eventually lets me brush him for a good 10-20 seconds before getting antsy.

I've had him for over a year now, so it's taken a while to get to this point. We're brushing the outer molars well, but not any other part. I do a quick visual check of the other parts of the teeth, and they seem ok. No yellowing spots. When the vet told me that I didn't need to brush any other part of his teeth, I wasn't convinced - seems like maybe cop out? But it seems to be true for my dog. Just as a control, I went a month without brushing and starting to see yellow staining on the outside molar surface, but not no other surfaces.

So, for future reference, that's my finding.

BTW, I don't give my dog raw bones to clean his teeth. Tried about 6 bones over 3 weeks, but gave him too much diarrhea every time. He didn't seem to be getting used to even the little bit of meat/fat that's on there.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

When I used to brush my dog's teeth, I tried to get all the surfaces - just like I was brushing my own. I used plastic gloves that had a textured finger or two instead of a toothbrush, which helped with being able to reach everything.

But, now she gets a raw beef rib every 1-2 weeks, and her teeth look awesome without brushing. (She's almost 2 1/2.)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I brush the back molars very vigorously then give the rest of her teeth a quick brush. She has slight yellowing on all her teeth but only major tartar on the back teeth. I think that's pretty common. For the most part I don't think the inside of the teeth tends to get much build up. Sydney is 5 years old so I don't expect gleaming white puppy teeth (though it would be nice ;p), just healthy gums and little to no tartar.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't brush Kuma's teeth at all. Regular raw bones keep his teeth spotlessly clean.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Add another non-brusher with a raw fed dog here.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I don't brush Kuma's teeth at all. Regular raw bones keep his teeth spotlessly clean.


The only reason that I have to brush Shay's teeth is because she likes to eat poop; other than that my girls are on a raw diet and I give them Elk Antlers as a chew.


----------

